# EBF 5 month old-no poop in 23 days. Should I worry?



## jpotter929 (Apr 18, 2012)

My perfectly happy, soft tummied, stinky gas making EBF 5 month old hasn't pooped in about 23 days. The dr isn't concerned but each day that passes I do start to feel nervous about it. Some other moms mentioned toxins could be a problem. The last time he went it had been 17 days and it was like toothpaste. At that time I had given him half a glycerin (children's) suppository and he pooped the Following day. Around week 2 this time around, I tried the suppository again and got nothing but a very small squirt the next day. It's my understanding the suppository would've worked within the day if it was going to?

Do I need to be concerned? I don't want to give juice or otherwise intervene if I don't have to. And the dr said only worry if the poop is hard or formed...won't it be too late then? I don't want him to suffer...

TIA!!


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

A friend of mine went through this. Check this out, may help. If you scroll down the page a bit, it talks about infants.

Turned out that she was eating a lot of fuss foods that were passing through her milk. Did an elimination diet and found it was dairy and tomatoes that were culprits for them.

These foods are common for colic as well as constipation.

Dr. Sears says that babies can have 2-3 days in between stools. If longer they suggest them not getting enough hindmilk.

I hope this helps. Good job mama for successfully nursing!


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

However...

KellyMom says up to 10+ days is A-OK.


----------



## jpotter929 (Apr 18, 2012)

wow, I didn't realize Dr Sears says only 2-3 days. I feel pretty comfortable following what he says.

I panicked for a minute when I read what you said about the hind milk... But I bf a lot from one side only so I'm wondering if that could be it. At first I did it because of his reflux. I wanted to make sure he got plenty of hind milk in small meals. Then in the last few months I've been pumping to donate and my R gives more to the pump than the L so I was nursing L and pumping R. I also started having some lactation cookies around that time.

Any of this give you any more indication if I need to intervene?

Thanks again.


----------



## Alphaghetti (May 26, 2005)

I can't imagine that no bowel movement for 3.5 weeks is ok. I would definitely seek different medical advice.


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpotter929*
> 
> wow, I didn't realize Dr Sears says only 2-3 days. I feel pretty comfortable following what he says.
> 
> ...


That is so nice of you to donate to others. I am sorry for the panic, not my intent.

In my experience, my R was and still is the bigger producer. My L always seemed smaller but still did the job. I do not pump because my LO can drain me faster. My friend that I mentioned above pumped due to over production. She stopped when these issues presented themselves and her production lessened when only nursing her LO. Mind you she leaked a lot for awhile. It is so individual.

Maybe a mothers tea would help? Switching sides with your LO may help.

I hope other mamas will advise more.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 27, 2010)

i had a once-a-weeker, the ped said that was normal for bf babes. my newest babe is all over but never more than 2 days without going. if mine went much more than a week i'd go through doctors til i found one to test, 3+weeks is way too long for my comfort.


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

Both of my babes were 7-10 poopers, but my son once went as long as 20 days. I was freaking....in part because I was afraid of what three weeks worth of poop might look like and the uncertainty of when detonation might occur! When he eventually did poop it was fine (two stages...a pasty "plug" followed by everything else), and he went back to his more typical 7-10 days. Both of mine were uber-interested in solids by 6 months (we did BLW), after which they pooped much more frequently (1-4 days). At 5 months old their poops were toothpaste consistency.

Also, I have an active letdown tend towards oversupply (and pump at work) and was very consious (read: obsessive) about block feeding and foremilk/hindmilk when they were tiny. If baby has a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance there's lots of gas and stools are green and frothy (http://kellymom.com/health/baby-health/m2m-green-stools/). Given this I wouldn't think he's not getting enough hindmilk.

ETA: I spoke to our ped when he went 20 days, and he was unconcerned saying that the range of normal is huge and if baby isn't unhappy and gaining then he's fine. Because he also suggested starting him on rice cereal to speed things up (waaaah???!) I consulted a lactation consultant friend with five kids who echoed his sentiment minus the rice cereal recommendation.


----------



## andwhenthefog (Jan 23, 2011)

my baby was the same, right from the very beginning (the only panicked phone call we made during the first-time-parent-newborn-stage was to the doctor when he was three days old, freaking out that he hadn't pooped in 30 hours. of course, he went literally 5 minutes later). then he had the normal newborn-shart in every diaper for 12 weeks, and the minute he turned 3 months old he started going 10 days between poops. the first time we asked the ped (at 10 days) she suggested a suppository - we waited one day, and he went that next day. then it was 10 more days til his next poop . . . 14 days another time . . . then he went 21!! days without pooping. on the 21st day i thought i better go buy some suppositories, but of course he finally went that very day (and like twice a day for the next three days). every time, i would start freaking out by the end, but every time, he ended up going without any help from us, and it was always kind of peanut buttery/toothpastey, but never hard or pellety. i basically just kept an eye on his urine output, his tootiness (if he was tooting, i felt secure that there wasn't an obstruction), and made sure his tummy was still tender - if he had stopped peeing or felt swollen around the belly, i definitely would have tried a suppository and taken him to the pedi.

he's 7.5 months now and has been trying solids for the past month and a half - he usually goes every 2-5 days now. on his longer stretches, he gets a little cranky towards the end, but he's always had perfect poop once he does go. i've learned that this is just normal for him. i would say, just keep an eye on his urine output and make sure his tummy isn't taut or hard.and certainly call your doctor if you are still feeling uncomfortable about it.


----------

